# Quads or SxS's



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do any of you use quad or side by side while hunting predators and varmints?


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have used my quad many times. I have a silencer added to my exaust but stsii park as far away from my calling spot as possable.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

All the time. Just try to approach from downwind from where you are going to set up. I even hunt out of my Kawasaki Mule sometimes when I am night hunting.


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

I use my polaris 500 when i can't get a ride from somebody.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just curious, I see alot of people out hunting but most are in cars or trucks. I have a polaris 600 that I prefer to take out it'll go anywhere and my truck doesn't get that Arizona pin striping. At least not anymore of it. The wifey has a jeep that I sometimes sneek out in but only in the areas where I know it won't get striped up.(I know its a friggin jeep)


----------

